# My installation so far



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Well I thought I would post up my install so far and see people's opinions. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























































































































My system so far is:
1-alpine cda-7949 cd player
2-alpine era-g320 eq/processor
3-(2)rockford p250.2 2ch. amps
4-(1)rockford p450.2 2ch. amp
5-custom built box w/(2) JL 8W3V3's

1/0 wiring (big 3/front to back)
Stinger/knukonceptz connectors throughout
Kicker rca's
4gauge to amps

Going to buy soon-
front stage- don't know what yet???
rear stage- don't know what yet???
Sound deadening- don't know what brand yet???
New battery- again don't know what yet???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks good so far....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

good attention to detail... i like it so far.. are you asking us to help you fill in the blanks (sound deadener, front stage, etc)?

keep up the progress,,, looks good


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Any suggestions will be appreciated/considered. I haven't really done any major installs in quite a few years so I really don't know what's the better stuff out these days. I've been doing a lot of research and wouldn't mind some first hand accounts on stuff.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a question why are you running a ground to the rear ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10014893
> *I have a question why are you running a ground to the rear ?
> *


better current transfer if you ground rear batts directly to the front


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10014914
> *better current transfer if you ground rear batts directly to the front
> *


That's a first don't think it would make that much of difference.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10014914
> *better current transfer if you ground rear batts directly to the front
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

that shit looks clean bro


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice. Keep us updated.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:57 PM~10014942
> *That's a first don't think it would make that much of difference.
> *


yes it does and will....

its been tested and proven several times


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

1-alpine cda-7949 cd player
2-alpine era-g320 eq/processor

:thumbsup: I have the same ones


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10044213
> *1-alpine cda-7949 cd player
> 2-alpine era-g320 eq/processor
> 
> ...


I love them, best stuff i've ever used!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 



















:cheesy:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

that wires going to the alternator your suppose to do that?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 27 2008, 09:22 PM~10046646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 27 2008, 10:44 PM~10047496
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


that your power wire


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10047662
> *that your power wire
> *


Sure is.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 27 2008, 08:52 PM~10046362
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 27 2008, 11:10 PM~10047700
> *Sure is.
> *


got it


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10042625
> *yes it does and will....
> 
> its been tested and proven several times
> *


Cool thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10053620
> *Cool thanks for the info  :biggrin:
> *


welcome homie


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good like big three wire up grade nice work i got to do it my self :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

nice Fred, your shit is clean as usual


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BumperKit_@Mar 8 2008, 11:53 PM~10124797
> *nice Fred, your shit is clean as usual
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Pitbullx- Hey homie i never heard of connecting the back batteries ground with the front provides better current. can u hook me up with some info on that id like to look into it myself. i know the shortest ground possible is always the best ground but didnt know about connecting both batteries grounds together. thanks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the overall electrical resistance will be lower, and if you haven't completed the big 3(chassis to beg. battery) then a thick negative wire should help transfer power more efficiently.

The voltage drop through copper wire will be less the through plated steel and spot welds. The body of the car was never really designed to pass the current that a very large amplifier needs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10130174
> *the overall electrical resistance will be lower, and if you haven't completed the big 3(chassis to beg. battery) then a thick negative wire should help transfer power more efficiently.
> 
> The voltage drop through copper wire will be less the through plated steel and spot welds. The body of the car was never really designed to pass the current that a very large amplifier needs.
> *


 brainiac :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2008, 11:00 PM~10130235
> *brainiac :uh:
> *


cheese toast lover :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

well i had the whole concept down of creating a 2nd ground for ur car battery, but i was never aware of that connecting ur trunk batteries ground to ur front batteries ground was anymore efficient than make a new ground for the trunk battery. since the cable was way shorter than goin thru the entire car that that would be a better. also been told the shortest ground possible was the best.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I have another question if your going to be running all your amplifiers off of your rear battery what would be the use of having a inline fuse between the front and rear battery ? Would it not be okay to just just fuse the amplifiers after the rear battery ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 11 2008, 09:27 PM~10147657
> *I have another question if your going to be running all your amplifiers off of your rear battery what would be the use of having a inline fuse between the front and rear battery ? Would it not be okay to just just fuse the amplifiers after the rear battery ?
> *


It's for safety in case the power wire gets pinched or cut and grounded out, I have another one that will go on the same wire right before it reaches the rear batt.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn that's a lot of fuses. So in other words before power is reached to your amplifiers it's going have to pass through three fuses, correct ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yes


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I imagine your inline fuses match the same amperage as your fuse for your sub amplifier ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 11 2008, 10:08 PM~10148173
> *I imagine your inline fuses match the same amperage as your fuse for your sub amplifier  ?
> *


I'm running three amps, so yes after you add all three fuses (2x40,1x30) on the amps up that is what my inline fuses are. I have 125 amp ANL fuses inline.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh ok that's how it works so if I have three amps 
1-120A
1-150A
1-30A

I would then need a inline fuse for 300A ?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Also since your running a negative run to your rear battery to achieve less resistance are you going to be grounding your amplifiers to the negative post on the rear battery or simply grounding them to the trunk ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10148259
> *Oh ok that's how it works so if I have three amps
> 1-120A
> 1-150A
> ...


Yup or if you can find out what the amperage draw of your amps are you can go off that also.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10148321
> *Also since your running a negative run to your rear battery to achieve less resistance are you going to be grounding your amplifiers to the negative post on the rear battery or simply grounding them to the trunk ?
> *


Yes to the battery via 1/0 to distribution block then 4 gauge from the amps.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I drew this up last night and I'm planning on running my setup in the lincoln like this, does it look alright ?










Thanks for your help by the way I appreciate it


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

- i would have an inline on the run from bat to bat ( you did it for the trunk bat not the underhood)

-you need a inline within a foot of the underhood batt on the run to the alt


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

So your saying I need to run it like this ? Isn't going a little overboard with the fuses ?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 12 2008, 01:39 PM~10151632
> *So your saying I need to run it like this ? Isn't going a little overboard with the fuses ?
> 
> *


well, if you've noticed, the stock hot wire running from the alt goes through your fuse box then your underhood battery; even if you just upgrading your big 3, you still fuse the run from alt to bat next to the bat.

The fuse on the run from bat to bat is to protect the underhood bat (originally, you were only protecting the bat in the trunk)...

if, somehow, you get ran into and that run (from bat to bat) is clipped and shorted out, the fuse by the batt in your trunck will pop (saving the trunk bat) but what saves the bat underhood (see my point?)

understand?

I know it looks funky, but whats 15 bucks to your battery blowing up and you having a SERIOUS paper wieght on your hands


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 12 2008, 11:39 AM~10151632
> *So your saying I need to run it like this ? Isn't going a little overboard with the fuses ?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes run it like that. I still have to order a fuse/block for my alt wire that's why there isn't one on mine. And the safety of my car is well worth it to me to buy the extra fuses/blocks.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

OldDirty, 

I'm not sure how you're planning to connect all of those amp ground wires (no ground distribution block in picture), but depending on how your equipment is laid out in your car, you might have shorter grounds if you go with separate wires.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10152225
> *well, if you've noticed, the stock hot wire running from the alt goes through your fuse box then your underhood battery; even if you just upgrading your big 3, you still fuse the run from alt to bat next to the bat.
> 
> The fuse on the run from bat to bat is to protect the underhood bat (originally, you were only protecting the bat in the trunk)...
> ...


Oh ok thanks for the explanation I appreciate it I'll be ordering some inline fuses.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Mar 12 2008, 04:13 PM~10152615
> *OldDirty,
> 
> I'm not sure how you're planning to connect all of those amp ground wires (no ground distribution block in picture), but depending on how your equipment is laid out in your car, you might have shorter grounds if you go with separate wires.
> *


That's what I'm debating if I should pass all the grounds of the amplifiers through a distribution block to the negative post of the rear battery or ground them to the trunk ? By the way sorry Rascal King I don't want to highjack your thread just wanted to clear a things up on a few questions I had...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 12 2008, 06:46 PM~10153135
> *That's what I'm debating if I should pass all the grounds of the amplifiers through a distribution block to the negative post of the rear battery or ground them to the trunk ? By the way sorry Rascal King I don't want to highjack your thread just wanted to clear a things up on a few questions I had...
> *


Ground them to the battery negative... if using a distribution block has no effect on the length of the amp grounds then do it, but if you have to make the grounds longer by using it I'd just ground all 3 amp wires separately on the battery negative.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Mar 12 2008, 06:04 PM~10153259
> *Ground them to the battery negative... if using a distribution block has no effect on the length of the amp grounds then do it, but if you have to make the grounds longer by using it I'd just ground all 3 amp wires separately on the battery negative.
> *


I'll figure out my placement of all the equipment and see which would be best.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Some things I picked up today :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lol a knock off kinetik hc600??? (or is kinetik the knock off :scrutinize: )

j/p


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 18 2008, 06:57 AM~10195631
> *lol a knock off kinetik hc600??? (or is kinetik the knock off :scrutinize: )
> 
> j/p
> *


LOL!!! Yeah I figured I know a few people here in AZ that have been using this brand for awhile now with good results, and for the price I had to. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 18 2008, 01:21 PM~10197216
> *LOL!!! Yeah I figured I know a few people here in AZ that have been using this brand for awhile now with good results, and for the price I had to. :biggrin:
> *


local or ships? website? info?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 18 2008, 11:28 AM~10197290
> *local or ships? website? info?
> *


Local, don't think they ship but I can, and they have all the same batts as kinetik but ALOT cheaper. The 600 I bought was only $99.00 compared to $200 for the kinetik.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 18 2008, 01:51 PM~10197489
> *Local, don't think they ship but I can, and they have all the same batts as kinetik but ALOT cheaper. The 600 I bought was only $99.00 compared to $200 for the kinetik.
> *


the kinetik hc600 can definetly be had for $99 bro.. you'll have to pay the $10 or whatever shipping though.

Think im gonna run powermaster though... pit seems a tad fired up about them so im leaning more towards that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 18 2008, 02:52 PM~10198083
> *the kinetik hc600 can definetly be had for $99 bro.. you'll have to pay the $10 or whatever shipping though.
> 
> Think im gonna run powermaster though... pit seems a tad fired up about them so im leaning more towards that
> *


theres alot of reason why ppl are dropping kinetik and going with powermaster

give scottie johnson an email and he can help you with anything you want to know about powermaster....

[email protected]

heres a vid from world finals if you dont know who scottie J is... watch the guy in the white shirts hand when scottie burps at around 20secs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce6Vrrj3aIM


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 18 2008, 12:52 PM~10198083
> *the kinetik hc600 can definetly be had for $99 bro.. you'll have to pay the $10 or whatever shipping though.
> 
> Think im gonna run powermaster though... pit seems a tad fired up about them so im leaning more towards that
> *


Well I could get these locally so I said fuck it might as well, plus like I said I know a couple people using these with good results so.

And I would love to go with the powermaster batts but at the moment thats out of my price range, eventually though. :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

so by doing the bat-bat configuration is there any need for an isolator?

also did u upgrade ur alternator any?

and what gauge wire did u use for the run to the back


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 18 2008, 11:24 PM~10203108
> *so by doing the bat-bat configuration is there any need for an isolator?
> 
> also did u upgrade ur alternator any?
> ...


No isolator needed this way. Parallel. :biggrin: 

Alternator is next on the list!

1/0 wire in the engine compartment and to the back.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Is that extra battery in the trunk going to help alot more than just a good battery under the hood with a big alternator? If there is a good difference, I might do that in my car too. Also, the batteries can be run parallel with no isolator and still achieve best results?


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 18 2008, 11:51 PM~10203222
> *No isolator needed this way. Parallel. :biggrin:
> 
> Alternator is next on the list!
> ...


^^What he said. I have a regular batt of front and a dry cell odyssee batt in the trunk. Way better than a capacitor especially when pushin 1000+ wattage


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Sweet, I have a follower!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 23 2008, 12:23 AM~10010157
> *Well I thought I would post up my install so far and see people's opinions. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: make it look so easy. on my car, the dumbasses at Dodge put the battery like above the driver side wheel well under the fuse box and a bunch of other crap  why did they do this???? fuckin dumbasses


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

Can i ask where you got the large lug Crimper?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoonToBeLowS10_@Oct 13 2008, 06:03 PM~11852616
> *Can i ask where you got the large lug Crimper?
> *


At the local stereo supply house here. Just find a welding supply store they should carry them also.


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10203222
> *No isolator needed this way. Parallel. :biggrin:
> 
> Alternator is next on the list!
> ...


what alternator do you have in mind? :dunno: 

nice build by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Oct 21 2008, 08:08 AM~11927877
> *what alternator do you have in mind?  :dunno:
> 
> nice build by the way  :thumbsup:
> *


Probably an irragi 220-240 somewhere in that range.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Nov 24 2008, 07:26 PM~12247480
> *Looks good.
> *


Thanks Kev. When we gonna see some pics of the 64???? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Finally got my subs and box :0 :0 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn this is on a whole other level..uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I couldn't see the display on my stereo during the day, so I swapped it's location with the climate controls.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------

